# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2012



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2012 às 23:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2012 às 00:09)

Sigo com 16,4ºC, ceu limpo,vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2012 às 01:28)

Dou início a este mês com 17,1ºC actuais, 81% de humidade, 28,8 km/h de NNO (338º), e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Ago 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

A esta hora estão cerca de 18ºC na Ericeira. O céu está limpo apesar de no horizonte, lá bem distante, se avistar uma faixa de nuvens que certamente não chegarão à costa. Está uma brisa ligeira que, atendendo a que estamos a falar da Ericeira, não se pode chamar "vento". O mar está _glass_ e parece haver umas ondinhas surfaveis. Em suma, adivinha-se um dia de Verão bastante agradável


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2012 às 20:10)

Boas

Máxima 28,9ºC e mínima de 17,4ºC

Rajada máxima: 37km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2012 às 21:35)

Boa noite pessoal


Temperatura minima: 15,6ºC
Temperatura maxima: 23,4ºC

Neste momento 19,8ºC , ceu com algumas nuvens,vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Ago 2012 às 21:45)

Hoje na Ericeira esteve bom. Cerca das 15h, 26ºC, pouco vento e umas núvens na linha do horizonte. Cerca das 18h essas núvens cuja nomenclatura cientifica desconheço - pelo que me abstenho de dizer o nome que lhes atrubui - taparam o sol. Mas depois desapareceram e não mais se falou delas até porque o dia esteve bom. Apenas bom e não óptimo: Não há ondas. Foi o _flat_ total 
Mas ... Sábado, aliás 6ª à noite, o swell sobe


----------



## meteo (1 Ago 2012 às 22:27)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Hoje na Ericeira esteve bom. Cerca das 15h, 26ºC, pouco vento e umas núvens na linha do horizonte. Cerca das 18h essas núvens cuja nomenclatura cientifica desconheço - pelo que me abstenho de dizer o nome que lhes atrubui - taparam o sol. Mas depois desapareceram e não mais se falou delas até porque o dia esteve bom. Apenas bom e não óptimo: Não há ondas. Foi o _flat_ total
> Mas ... Sábado, aliás 6ª à noite, o swell sobe



Um pouco acima,perto de Santa Cruz ainda estiveram umas ondinhas a partir das 17h!
Mais um grande dia de praia na zona Oeste.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Ago 2012 às 23:01)

meteo disse:


> ... ainda estiveram umas ondinhas a partir das 17h!



Na maré vazia certamente. Foi no Mirante? Que tal a festa no OceanSpirit?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2012 às 23:11)

Por aqui ceu nublado,vento nulo, excelente temperatura cerca de 19,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

Céu encoberto, a permitir os 19,7ºC que se verificam neste momento.

19,1 km/h de N (360º) e 85% de humidade. 1018 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de ontem (01-08), de *23,7ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Ago 2012 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Esta noite o céu da Ericeira esteve encoberto e uma humidade elevadissima com nevoeiro cerrado nas praias do lado norte (Algodio, Matadouro,Empa) e quase sem vento.
Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo, 20ºC e nortada a soprar. O _Swell_ já subiu. Vamos ver se o vento não sobe também  e estraga o mar 
Vi no windguru que pode chover no domingo. É verdade?


----------



## meteo (2 Ago 2012 às 12:20)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Na maré vazia certamente. Foi no Mirante? Que tal a festa no OceanSpirit?



Foi com a maré a baixar,e a ondulação a aumentar ligeiramente a partir das 16:00
Não,foi em Santa Rita,a Norte de Santa Cruz.
Teve um grande dia de Verão ontem.Hoje já está mais vento!


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2012 às 19:55)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 17,2ºC
Máxima 30,7ºC

Agora 24,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2012 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Ontem, máxima de *23,6ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *16,5ºC* e actuais 22,7ºC, com 51% de humidade.

19,1 km/h, predominante do quadrante Norte, e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2012 às 13:31)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Temperatura minima: 15,4ºc

Sigo agora com ceu practicamente limpo,vento forte(nortada) e  com uns 20,6 ºC  ( que miseria).


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2012 às 04:14)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *23,3ºC*.

De momento, 17,0ºC estagnados. 80% de humidade, e 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º).

1018 hPa e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Lousano (4 Ago 2012 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Depois de uns dias com tmin amenas, as noites frescas regressaram.

Tmin: 12,4ºC

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo e 16,2ºC.


Nos últimos dias a tmax tem se aproximado dos 30ºC, tal como deverá acontecer no dia de hoje.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2012 às 12:20)

Boas

Em Setúbal mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora céu limpo e 25,8ºC

Amanha possível alguma chuva por estes lados pela manha


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2012 às 23:47)

Máxima de hoje em Setubal 28,6ºC

Agora estão 20,2ºc uma noite agradável antes da chuva da próxima manha


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2012 às 09:56)

Bem céu quase limpo e 21,7ºc...chuva nem em miragens  modelos modelos ainda tem muita coisa que melhorar...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.

Amanheceu muito nublado, e assim se mantém. 21,4ºC actuais, com 24,1 km/h de ONO (292º).

52% de humidade, e 1017 hPa de pressão.

A mínima foi de *17,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2012 às 12:35)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e 21,5ºC actuais. Humidade nos 49% , e 12,2 km/h de NNE (22º).

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.

A mínima foi de *15,7ºC*.


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2012 às 18:55)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 14,1ºC
Máxima 29,7ºC

Agora 25,7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (6 Ago 2012 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 25.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 16.6ºC
Rajada Maxima: 42.8 km/h 


Temp actual 21.6ºC 19:50

Pressão: 1018.7Hpa 19:50
Intensidade do Vento: 18.5 km/h 19:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW 
Temperatura do vento: 19.5ºC 19:50
Humidade Relativa:59% 19:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 19:50
Altitude: 110Metros

*VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA* 
 http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2012 às 20:13)

22,8ºc


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2012 às 22:36)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia sem história, à exceção da nortada que durante a tarde se transformou nalguns sítios numa tempestade de areia...


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2012 às 23:37)

Boas

Máxima de hoje em Setúbal de 27,8ºC a mínima foi de 16,9ºC

Agora estão 18,8ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Manhã extremamente agradável. Céu praticamente limpa e apenas uma leve brisa.

Ontem reinaram os contrails no céu:


----------



## F_R (7 Ago 2012 às 14:15)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 14,1ºC
Agora 33,0ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2012 às 16:30)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia segue com algumas nuvens altas e já relativamente quente.

Tmax: 33,5ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2012 às 17:55)

Boas

Mínima desta noite 16,9ºC

Máxima de hoje 33,4ºC

Agora estão 32,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Ago 2012 às 19:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *33.6ºC*
Mínima: *12.1ºC*


----------



## F_R (8 Ago 2012 às 19:04)

Mínima 15,4ºC
Máxima 36,0ºC

Agora 30,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Boas pessoal 

Está uma excelente  noite, ceu limpo,vento fraco, 
sigo com 21,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2012 às 23:52)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*16,8ºC*
Máxima:*32,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Agora estão 23,7ºc, 53%Hr, 1016,8hPa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2012 às 09:32)

Bom dia.
Inesperadamente,a temperatura desceu mais o que era suposto, minima de 15,4ºC

Neste momento sigo com 23,1ºC , ceu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## João Esteves (9 Ago 2012 às 10:44)

Bom Dia,

Hoje a temperatura deverá subir a valores elevados, mas normais para a época.
De acordo com o IM, são esperados 35ºC para Lx. Finalmente temos temperaturas normais para Agosto, mas deverá ser sol de pouca dura, pois já no próximo fim-de-semana deverão voltar a cair.

Neste momento sigo com  *24ºC* e *50%* e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Ago 2012 às 11:21)

Bom dia.

Ontem, máxima de *30,1ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *15,7ºC*, numa noite de vento fraco/nulo, e actuais 27,0ºC.

Humidade nos 46%, pressão a 1019 hPa, e 4,3 km/h de SE (125º).

Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2012 às 13:14)

Boas

Mínima desta noite 18,3ºC

A máxima até ao momento foi pelas 11:47 com 32,5ºC

Agora estão 29,2ºC, 47%Hr, 1017,2hPa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2012 às 13:29)

Boas

Mínima de 15.5ºC. Interessante que aqui a temperatura começou também a descer há pouco, o vento rodou para SW/W e a temperatura é de 32.1ºC depois de ter ido aos 33.2ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2012 às 14:09)

maxima de 39.2 por agora apenas 38


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2012 às 14:51)

Mínima 16.9ºC

Agora 37.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2012 às 15:46)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo (ainda um pouco acastanhado devido ao fumo do incêndio de ontem) e 36,1ºC

Tmax de ontem foi de 33,1ºC


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2012 às 18:28)

Máxima 39.1ºC

Agora 37.7ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Ago 2012 às 18:37)

Excelente tempo este mês em Santa Cruz.Calor e pouco vento!

Próxima semana,pelo Windguru,teremos novamente dias com pouco vento.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2012 às 19:39)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal: 

Mínima:*18,3ºC*

Máxima:*34,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*24km/h*

Agora estão 28,9ºC, 52%Hr, 1016,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2012 às 22:22)

Depois de ter atingido 30.6ºs,agora ainda estão 24.9:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-08-12 22:19)
Temperatura: 24.9°C 	Wind chill: 24.9°C 	Humidade: 69% 	Ponto Condensação: 18.9°C
Pressão: 1017.5 hPa 	Vento: 8.0 km/hr  NNW 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2012 às 23:08)

Boas,
Fui hoje passar um dia de praia ao Osso da Baleia, sendo que de manhãzinha estava aquele nevoeiro matinal que depois levantou. Estava a ser um dia perfeito de praia mas por volta do meio-dia voltou o nevoeiro, o que não é habitual (apesar de eu pensar que talvez não seja tão raro como isso) e depois não se via nada que estivesse a mais de 10 metros, enfim, e o pior foi que quando voltei à Figueira me disseram que tinha estado céu limpo o dia quase todo...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2012 às 23:48)

Boa noite.

Por aqui dia quente, no entanto a temperatura não ultrapassou os 28,7ºC

Sigo com 21,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2012 às 02:26)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo actualmente com céu muito nublado, e 21,1ºC.

Vento nulo, e 69% de humidade.

Ontem a máxima atingiu os *32,3ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Ago 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Na Ericeira têm estado uns dias fantásticos. Ontem o mar subiu e deram umas ondas 
Hoje amanheceu totalmente encoberto e assim continua. Neste momento estão cerca de 20º. Se vier algum ventito isto levanta


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2012 às 10:01)

Bom dia pessoal.

Minima de 19,3ºC

Sigo com tempo abafado, o ceu está meio encoberto,vento nulo, a  temperatura já vai nos 25,8ºC.


----------



## kelinha (10 Ago 2012 às 11:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas,
> Fui hoje passar um dia de praia ao Osso da Baleia, sendo que de manhãzinha estava aquele nevoeiro matinal que depois levantou. Estava a ser um dia perfeito de praia mas por volta do meio-dia voltou o nevoeiro, o que não é habitual (apesar de eu pensar que talvez não seja tão raro como isso) e depois não se via nada que estivesse a mais de 10 metros, enfim, e o pior foi que quando voltei à Figueira me disseram que tinha estado céu limpo o dia quase todo...



hehehe... No Osso isso às vezes acontece... Este ano ainda não me aconteceu, mas no ano passado aconteceu... Várias vezes!


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2012 às 12:55)

Boas

Em Setúbal mínima de 19,9ºC foi morrer na praia mais uma vez...

Agora está fresco!!  24,5ºC com uma humidade alta 71% e vento de SW pois claro!!


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2012 às 14:32)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Neste momento 33,4ºC e muito abafado.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2012 às 18:45)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*19,9ºC*
Máxima:*33,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*32km/H*

Agora estão 31,0ºC, 31%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2012 às 20:20)

Boas.

Dia quente, 29,7ºC  de temperatura maxima.

Sigo agora com 21,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2012 às 10:27)

Boas.

Temperatura minima: 17,7ºC

Temperatura actual: 21,1ºC


Nos próximos 2 dias irei fazer registos junto a um vale perto da localidade de  Monte Bom (Mafra).


----------



## F_R (11 Ago 2012 às 11:26)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 17,9ºC
Agora 26,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2012 às 12:19)

Bom dia!

Ontem, dia agradável de céu geralmente muito nublado por núvens de média altitude, e máxima de *28,0ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *18,2ºC*.

De momento, 24,0ºC, 58% de humidade, e 14,0 km/h de OSO (248º).

1022 hPa de pressão, e alguns Fractus sobre a Serra.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2012 às 12:41)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 20,0ºC

Agora estão 28,4ºC mais quente o dia que ontem por aqui!!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2012 às 15:48)

Boas.

Por aqui ( Monte Bom,Mafra), excelente dia,ceu limpo,vento moderado a forte, 25,6ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Ago 2012 às 23:23)

Olá, sou novo aqui e como todos vós sou literalmente apaixonado pelo tempo  excepto os dias de sol
 Tou no gozo malta tb aprecio uns bons dias de sol pra dar umas voltas de bike!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2012 às 12:13)

Sê bem-vindo! 

---

Por cá, madrugada de céu muito nublado/encoberto, com mínima de *18,2ºC*.

Neste momento, 22,1ºC e 60% de humidade. Cumulus e Cirrus pelo céu, e 14,8 km/h de ONO (292º).

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Ago 2012 às 12:32)

Boas, por aqui céu com algumas nuvens e 24ºC  e humidade nos 63% e já algum vento, ou seja Primavera

Mas parece que poderá chegar o Outono (temporariamente) no inicio da próxima semana


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2012 às 12:41)

Boas

Mínima de 18,9ºC

Agora estão 26,2ºc, 50%Hr e vento fraco de NW


----------



## ct5iul (12 Ago 2012 às 13:03)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 26.1 ºC
Temp Mini: 17.9ºC
Rajada Maxima: 30.2 km/h 


Temp actual 25.8ºC 12:50

Pressão: 1018.8Hpa 12:50
Intensidade do Vento: 7.1 km/h 12:50
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW 
Temperatura do vento: 25.6ºC 12:50
Humidade Relativa:50% 12:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 9 Muito Alto 12:50
Altitude: 110Metros

VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2012 às 13:19)

Hoje o dia está com o céu pouco nublado e temperatura agradável, se bem que um pouquito quente e o vento é fraco a moderado.


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde.

Depois do céu muito nublado durante a manhã, agora a tarde segue com menos nuvens e vento moderado fresco de NW.

Apesar disso vai aquecendo, com 26,2ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2012 às 15:31)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Por aqui ( vale junto a Monte Bom,Mafra) a minima foi amena(17,7ºC),graças ás nuvens e vento, não houve portanto a habitual inversao termica neste local onde me encontro.

Neste momento, ceu pouco nublado, vento moderado,25,1ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2012 às 19:49)

Mínima 17,8ºC
Máxima 29,1ºC

Agora 22,8ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2012 às 20:32)

Mín.:*18,9ºC*
Máx.:*28,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34km/h*

Agora estão 22,3ºC, 61%Hr, 1016,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

19,7ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2012 às 23:58)

Boa noite.

Por aqui ( Monte Bom, Mafra)  a temperatura maxima foi de 25,7ºC.

Sigo com ceu limpo,vento fraco (Noite de inversao termica á vista) a temperatura já vai nos 14,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2012 às 09:04)

Bom dia.
A temperatura minima foi de 12,9ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Ago 2012 às 10:46)

Mínima 16.6ºC

Agora 24.1ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Ago 2012 às 12:43)

Neste momento 26.9ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2012 às 12:44)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal 18,7ºC

Agora estão uns agradáveis 26,4ºC, 55%Hr e vento fraco de W!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2012 às 14:23)

Boas.

Por aqui em Monte Bom(Mafra), sigo com 25,2ºC . algumas nuvens, vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (13 Ago 2012 às 17:38)

Máxima 30,8ºC

Agora 30,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2012 às 18:27)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e mais quente do que ontem, apesar de ter sido mais uma noite bem fresca.

Tmin: 13,3ºC

Tmax: 29,9ºC

Tactual: 25,6ºC


----------



## ct5iul (13 Ago 2012 às 19:57)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 28.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 17.6ºC
Rajada Maxima: 42.6 km/h 


Temp actual 23.2ºC 19:50

Pressão: 1015.3Hpa 19:50
Intensidade do Vento: 13.9 km/h 19:50
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 22.1ºC 19:50
Humidade Relativa:64% 19:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 19:50
Altitude: 110Metros

VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2012 às 01:51)

Ontem, dia de céu nublado maioritariamente por Fractus e Cumulus, e máxima de *24,2ºC*.

De momento, céu encoberto, e 19,9ºC.

86% de humidade, 5,0 km/h de *S* (180º) (tem rodado), e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2012 às 10:34)

Madrugada abafadíssima por aqui, mas agora o céu está pouco nublado e corre um ventinho.


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2012 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

O dia começou com céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado a meio da manhã, com vento fraco de SE.

Tmin: 17,4ºC

Tactual: 25,8ºC


----------



## F_R (14 Ago 2012 às 11:43)

Por Abrantes, algumas nuvens

Mínima 18.3ºC

Agora 23.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2012 às 12:12)

Nunca pensei que hoje aquecesse tanto.

Tactual: 27,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2012 às 12:17)

Boas.

De volta a Alcabideche.


Sigo com 25,7ºC e muitas nuvens, o vento e' moderado. Este Sudoeste é bem vindo, a temperatura da agua do mar agradece.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2012 às 13:34)

Tempo bastante abafado por aqui, ceu nublado, 27,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2012 às 14:13)

O IM alterou no site, na previsão significativa o valor das temperaturas para hoje, passando Coimbra de 23ºC de Tmax para 29ºC. 

Por aqui, neste momento, céu encoberto e 28,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2012 às 14:50)

Céu muito nublado e 21,2ºC.

Vento forte de sul, está um tempo abafado por causa da elevada humidade.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2012 às 18:12)

Céu muito nublado e vento por vezes moderado do Oeste; está muitíssimo abafado e eu estou à espera da chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2012 às 18:24)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com chuviscos,vento nulo, 22,1ºC, final de tarde tropical


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Ago 2012 às 18:24)

Em Sintra já chove à cerca de meia hora! 

Cai certinha!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2012 às 19:10)

Vai chovendo por aqui, 0,4 mm já acumulados até ao momento.

20,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2012 às 19:53)

Sigo com 21,4ºC, ceu muito nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2012 às 19:56)

Aqui houve 5 minutos de chuva fraca a moderada, mas nada mais que isso. Atualmente o céu está assustadoramente negro mas não cai nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2012 às 19:58)

Nevoeirada instalada, agora já está um pouco mais fresco, 19,7ºC e 97%.


----------



## squidward (14 Ago 2012 às 21:10)

Saudades da chuva, mesmo que sendo fraca...deu para lavar a vista


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2012 às 21:50)

A tmx de hoje foi de 29,5ºC.

Por agora segue uma noite agradável, com 23,1ºC e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2012 às 22:09)

Boa noite pessoal.

A noite está excelente ( no que se refere a temperatura ) 21,2ºC ,  o ceu apresenta-se muito nublado, o vento é moderado.Ainda bem que este tempo não veio para ficar,quinta volta o sol/calor


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

mais um singelo período de chuva, 0,8mm acumulados .... cheira tão bem...  a terra molhada!


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2012 às 22:56)

domingo fantastico de praia em são martinho do porto de fazer inveja ao algarve com vento praticamente nulo e a agua bastante agradavel


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

19,4ºC / 22,2ºC e 0,4 mm


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2012 às 01:26)

Por aqui, terminei o dia de ontem com *1,0 mm* acumulado.

De momento, sigo com céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e 20,7ºC. A noite segue tropical, com 91% de humidade.

56,9 km/h de SO (225º) (tendo já chegado aos 60 km/h), e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2012 às 01:32)

Não há registos pelo centro ? Parece que entraram umas coisas interessantes


----------



## Teles (15 Ago 2012 às 01:34)

Por aqui começou a chover torrencialmente acompanhado de forte vento
Não estava á espera que fosse tanta chuva


----------



## Lousano (15 Ago 2012 às 01:41)

Começou a chover por aqui.

Tactual: 21,9ºC


----------



## Chuvento (15 Ago 2012 às 01:47)

Boa noite,
Aqui pelo Entroncamento ainda não começou a chover  contínuo em vigília; temperatura exterior : 23ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (15 Ago 2012 às 02:14)

acabou de cair uma bela carga de agua batida a vento mas passou rápido.


----------



## Chuvento (15 Ago 2012 às 02:16)

Finalmente começa a chover   e com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2012 às 02:23)

Aguaceiro forte em Moscavide.

Rain rate máximo de 104,6 mm/h. 

Acumulados 2,6 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2012 às 02:26)

A temperatura cai dos mais de 21 ºC para os 20,2 ºC após a queda do aguaceiro que vai enfraquecendo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2012 às 02:36)

Acabou a noite tropical.

Actualmente com 19,7 ºC e 88 % de humidade.

Acumulados 3,2 mm.


----------



## MSantos (15 Ago 2012 às 02:49)

Neste momento encontro-me por terras Ribatejanas do concelho de Benavente e a chuva ainda não chegou.

No final da tarde ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco que deu para assentar o pó

Edit 2:55 : a chuva chegou e com alguma intensidade


----------



## ALV72 (15 Ago 2012 às 08:09)

Não sei por nada, mas segundo o INM, aqui perto na Lousã o acumulado ainda foi de 20 mm, nada mau !

João


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2012 às 09:49)

Acumulação de 5,6 mm, não esperava tanto 

De momento 17,4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## fsl (15 Ago 2012 às 10:18)

Oeiras com uma manhã outonal, com uma precipitação de 6.4mm

  Condições actuais   (actualizado às 15-08-12 10:09)
Temperatura: 18.3°C 	Wind chill: 18.3°C 	Humidade: 95% 	Ponto Condensação: 17.5°C
Pressão: 1015.9 hPa 	Vento: 3.2 km/hr  SSE 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 6.4 mm


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Ago 2012 às 10:19)

Zona norte de Loures 9,4 mm acumulados hoje.
É p "episódio" meteo deste Agosto?


----------



## ct5iul (15 Ago 2012 às 12:50)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 24.1 ºC
Temp Mini: 19.4ºC
Rajada Maxima: 35.6 km/h 


Temp actual 24.1ºC 12:35

Pressão: 1016.6Hpa 12:35
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 12:35
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 23.4ºC 12:35
Humidade Relativa:73% 12:35
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: *6.10* mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Medio 12:35
Altitude: 110Metros

VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## F_R (15 Ago 2012 às 12:59)

Por Abrantes choveu bem durante a madrugada 13,8mm acumulados

Mínima 16,9ºC
Agora 23,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2012 às 14:28)

Boas.

Madrugada chuvosa.

Já regressou o bom tempo, poucas nuvens,23,4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2012 às 20:03)

Hoje está um belo dia, mas ontem por volta da meia-noite houve mais de meia hora seguida de chuva forte, enfim...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia

As nuvens desapareceram e isso reflectiu-se logo na temperatura minima, esta noite tive uma minima de 14,7ºC.

Neste momento, ceu limpo,vento nulo, e uns agradaveis 19,5ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Ago 2012 às 09:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> As nuvens desapareceram e isso reflectiu-se logo na temperatura minima, esta noite tive uma minima de 14,7ºC.
> 
> Neste momento, ceu limpo,vento nulo, e uns agradaveis 19,5ºC



totalmente de acordo, 13,9ºC.
Sem vento, sem nuvens.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2012 às 09:55)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco, 22.0ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2012 às 13:06)

Depois de uma noite mais fresquita que as últimas, o dia hoje está bastante agradável, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2012 às 16:34)

Onde está a nortada???
Por aqui continua a só haver vento fraco, o que fizeram à minha fiel companheira?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2012 às 17:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde está a nortada???
> Por aqui continua a só haver vento fraco, o que fizeram à minha fiel companheira?



Está ausente, não temos tido anticiclone pra isso.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2012 às 19:46)

Boas

Por Setúbal a precipitação ontem ficou pelos 4,2mm nada mau!!

Hoje a máxima foi de 29,6ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2012 às 21:40)

Máxima 31,6ºC

Agora 22,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2012 às 22:48)

Boa noite pessoal.

Neste momento sigo com 17,6ºC, ceu limpo, vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2012 às 11:18)

Boas.


Temperatura minima de 16,1ºC.

Temperatura actual de 22,3ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2012 às 19:55)

Boas

Mínima de 17,1ºC e máxima de 30,6ºC

Rajada máxima 26km/h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2012 às 01:49)

A noite segue tropical. Depois de ontem ter atingido os *27,6ºC*, encontro-me com 20,2ºC, estáveis.

86% de humidade, e 6,5 km/h de NNO (338º). 1017 hPa de pressão, e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2012 às 05:15)

Só agora a noite deixou de ser tropical.

De momento com 19,9 ºC e 85 % de humidade.

Vento nulo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Ago 2012 às 13:45)

Tanto para o lado do Cabo Espichel como de Sintra ( na foto) está a ficar nevoeiro. Isto é suposto ficar assim em toda a costa?


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2012 às 14:08)

Boas

Dia bem longe daquilo que era suposto estar!! calor nem velo !

Mínima de 18,1ºC

Agora estão 23,2ºc humidade de 75% com vento de SW


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

Esqueçam. Está mesmo a invadir a Costa da Caparica. Nunca tinha presenciado tal situação.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Ago 2012 às 14:52)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Esqueçam. Está mesmo a invadir a Costa da Caparica. Nunca tinha presenciado tal situação.



Vai metendo actualizações do que estas a ver na praia, que fenómeno  interessante.


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2012 às 15:19)

Também pela linha de Cascais o nevoeiro vai pairando sobre a praia desde manhã. Estou a uns 2-3km da praia e aqui está limpinho, mas estando num 6º andar é bastante curiosa a vista do nevoeiro no mar, mas a levantar ao chegar a terra, a ponto de cá de cima conseguir ver o nevoeiro em baixo, e ainda assim o mar por baixo dele.

Se tivesse uma boa máquina dava uma boa foto, mas infelizmente não dá para captar em condições.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Ago 2012 às 15:42)

Não estando totalmente cerrado, nem parece que há um par de horas o céu estava totalmente limpo. Foto na direcção de Sintra.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Ago 2012 às 17:13)

E para terminar a reportagem de hoje: Parecia que o nevoeiro quedar-se-ia pela Costa da Caparica...






... mas eis se não quando está a começar a avançar pelo Tejo, direcção Montijo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2012 às 19:58)

Por cá, nada de nevoeiro; aliás, tarde bem solarenga com máxima de *27,2ºC*.

Neste momento, uma camada de Altostratus e Cirrus (vários), impedem o Sol de brilhar. Sigo com 23,1ºC.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1017 hPa. 

O vento, que durante bastante tempo se fez sentir, a partir da faixa O-S, tem rodado para NO.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2012 às 03:45)

Novamente, a noite segue tropical, com 20,7ºC, 82% e algumas núvens.

0,0 km/h, e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2012 às 11:41)

Final de manhã quente e húmido, com céu encoberto maioritariamente por Cirrostratus, e *26,7ºC* com *66%* de humidade.

0,0 km/h, e 1020 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *19,9ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2012 às 11:56)

26,0ºC e 70%, calor e muito humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

Boas pessoal.

A temperatura da agua do mar tem estado incrivel hehe



Neste momento, ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco,25,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2012 às 21:34)

A máxima não passou dos *28,3ºC*.

De momento, ainda 22,0ºC, com 76% de humidade, e vento a oscilar entre fraco/nulo, e moderado.

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2012 às 21:35)

Boa noite Pessoal.

Temperatura maxima de 26,3ºC

Temperatura actual de 21,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2012 às 02:39)

temperatura actual:19,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Madrugada calma, com mínima de *19,1ºC*.

Neste momento, o nevoeiro começa a entrar pela faixa NO-O, e sigo com 20,0ºC.

87% de humidade, e 12,2 km/h de N (360º).

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2012 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de 19,6ºC

Agora estão 30,9ºC, 44%Hr, 1019,5hPa e vento fraco de N/NE... dia muito quente!! poderá chegar aos 35ºC/36ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2012 às 12:31)

Boas pessoal

Temperatura minima:17,4ºC


Temperatura actual:26,5ºC


Tarde quente á vista.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2012 às 12:45)

Dia quente hoje, 29,2ºC já.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Ago 2012 às 13:38)

Tomar com 34,3º


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2012 às 13:41)

A temperatura subiu até aos 33,7ºC mas iniciou uma grande descida porque o vento rodou para SW,  estão 30,9ºC e humidade de 50%


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2012 às 14:47)

Boas

Por aqui o tempo ja começa aquecer, 28,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2012 às 16:38)

A temperatura começa agora a subir de forma significativa.

De momento com 35,1 ºC e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2012 às 16:42)

A temperatura tem-se mantido estável desde cerca das 13h, com máxima de *30,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 28,9ºC e 22,0 km/h de ONO (292º).

46% de humidade, e 1021 hPa de pressão. Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2012 às 17:20)

Temperatura maxima : 29,2ºC

Temperartura actual:27,1ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Ago 2012 às 17:24)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura tem-se mantido estável desde cerca das 13h, com máxima de *30,1ºC*.
> 
> De momento sigo com 28,9ºC e 22,0 km/h de ONO (292º).
> 
> 46% de humidade, e 1021 hPa de pressão. Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.



1021hPa?


----------



## lsalvador (20 Ago 2012 às 17:25)

Por Tomar os mínimos e máximos de hoje foram :

 38.0 °C (15:49 UTC)	
 15.3 °C (06:58 UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2012 às 17:28)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar os mínimos e máximos de hoje foram :
> 
> 38.0 °C (15:49 UTC)
> 15.3 °C (06:58 UTC)






Bela amplitude


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2012 às 17:33)

Os extremos de hoje:

17,3ºC /  29,2ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Ago 2012 às 21:58)

Hoje aqui na Praia da Vieira em Vieira de Leiria, o dia foi quase praticamente de nevoeiro, tendo estado mais quente e melhor de manhã.
O nevoeiro estendeu-se desde a praia até Este( mais ou menos num raio de 5 km), pois no Parque aquático dava perfeitamente para ver até onde o nevoeiro se encontrava.
A temperatura da água do mar estava espectacular e bem quentinha. 

Neste momento:

Nevoeiro Cerrado e fresco( abaixo dos 19ºC)


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Ago 2012 às 23:12)

Nevoeiro em Altitude neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2012 às 23:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nevoeiro em Altitude neste momento.



Boa noite.
Quando aquece um pouco mais o interior, é normal as neblinas no litoral.

Por aqui:

Tmax: 34,2ºC

Tmin: 17,3ºC

Neste momento 21,9ºC e não mexe uma folha (como é habitual à noite aqui).


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2012 às 23:38)

O vento aumentou quase exponencialmente a sua intensidade nos últimos minutos.

Sigo com 45,7 km/h de NNO (338º), tendo chegado há pouco aos *52,2 km/h*.

Temperatura nos 19,6ºC e humidade nos 87%.

Nevoeiro na faixa N-O.

Máxima de *30,1ºC.*


----------



## cactus (20 Ago 2012 às 23:54)

boas , noite espetacular aqui por Setubal 26ºC e é quase meia noite , já quase nao me recordo duma noite assim por aqui !


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2012 às 00:46)

Sigo com uma noite tropical, 21,4ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2012 às 00:52)

Ainda estão 25,4ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Ago 2012 às 09:28)

Muito nevoeiro, alguem sabe quando se vai dissipar?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2012 às 10:49)

Boas.

Temperatura minima de 18,4ºC

Temperatura actual de 22,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2012 às 12:02)

Neste momento 25,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2012 às 12:03)

Bem, depois de uns dias espetaculares de praia, ontem esteve nevoeiro matinal e hoje o nevoeiro ainda cá está, é bom para eu ter a certeza que estou na Figueira e não num sítio qualquer no Algarve, mas estragou-me um dia de praia.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2012 às 13:28)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Excelente dia de Verão, sigo com 28,3ºC ,ceu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2012 às 13:34)

Boas

Mínima de 20,7ºC

Agora estão 33,7ºc, 36%Hr e vento quase nulo de NW

Máxima até ao momento de 34,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2012 às 15:34)

28,6ºC e 63%.

Nortada nortada onde tás tu ?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2012 às 16:15)

Temperatura maxima: 29,5ºC

O Vento moderado apareceu, temperatura a cair,neste momento 25,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2012 às 17:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nortada nortada onde tás tu ?



Chegou, 26,4ºC e 54%.

Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2012 às 17:09)

Após uma máxima de 33,8 ºC, a temperatura parece começar a baixar ligeiramente.

O vento apresenta-se bastante variável a nível da direcção.

De momento com 32,9 ºC e vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2012 às 17:11)

Extremos de ontem:

19,9 ºC / 35,1 ºC

---

Hoje a mínima foi já de 20,1 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2012 às 17:18)

c.bernardino disse:


> 1021hPa?



Estava ligeiramente inflaccionada. Já estou a tratar de corrigir. 

---

26,5ºC actuais, depois de alcançar os *29,3ºC*.

43% de humidade, e 9,4 km/h de NNO (338º), atingindo por vezes os 30 km/h.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2012 às 17:44)

Aqui em Setúbal estou agora com a máxima 34,1ºC, humidade 30%Hr e pressão 1016,2hPa o vento é fraco


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2012 às 18:40)

Máxima de *34,3ºC* menos que ontem que foi de 35,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2012 às 18:46)

Extremos de hoje:

_18,4ºC / 29,5ºC_


A nortada está de volta, e com alguma intensidade,temperatura actual é de 22,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2012 às 20:35)

Boa noite pessoal


Nortada com muito força por estes lados,incrivel reflecte-se logo na temperatura, sigo com 18,7ºC. Ontem a esta hora estavam  uns excelentes 23,2.ºC


----------



## dASk (21 Ago 2012 às 21:29)

Acabo de reparar que já temos de novo o grande projecto MeteoMoita! Se eu era capaz de viver sem ele? Claro! Mas não era a mesma coisa!  Sigo com 22.3º.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2012 às 01:29)

Temperatura actual: 17,7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2012 às 12:44)

Por aqui mais um dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de manhã, estou farto deste tempo com a água à temperatura que está.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2012 às 13:14)

Boa tarde pessoal

Minima de 17,1ºC

Neste momento sigo com um dia mais fresco, poucas nuvens,vento moderado, 22,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2012 às 23:31)

Boas.

Extremos de hoje : _17,1ºC / 23,7ºC_


Temperatura actual: 18,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Ago 2012 às 00:08)

Um dia até relativamente abafado, foi pena as nuvens, que pelo que tenho estão para ficar, ainda cá estão por agora.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Ago 2012 às 11:42)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,5ºC* e actuais 22,5ºC.

Humidade nos 62%, pressão a 1017 hPa, e 15,5 km/h de NO (315º).

Céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2012 às 13:52)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura minima foi de 17,7ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 23,6ºC, muitas nuvens, vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2012 às 14:40)

Boas

A mínima foi de 19,7ºC

Agora estão 28,5ºC, 49%Hr, 1016,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2012 às 20:46)

A máxima aqui hoje foi de *29,2ºC*

Agora estão 21,6ºC, 67%Hr, 1016,2hPa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## ct5iul (23 Ago 2012 às 20:51)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: *27.2* ºC
Temp Mini: 18.2ºC
Rajada Maxima: 41.0 km/h 


Temp actual 20.0ºC 20:50

Pressão: 1016.2Hpa 20:50
Intensidade do Vento: 15.7 km/h 20:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW 
Temperatura do vento: 17.9ºC 20:50
Humidade Relativa:70% 20:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:50
Altitude: 110Metros

VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2012 às 21:22)

Boa noite pessoal

Extremos de hoje: *17,7ºC / 24,1ºC*


Neste momento sigo com 17,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (23 Ago 2012 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado de nuvens baixa ou neblina,

Tmax: 25,9ºC

Tmin: 17,4ºC

Tactual: 18,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2012 às 23:59)

Sigo com 16,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2012 às 02:07)

Máxima de 28,0 ºC.

Um dia mais ventoso e menos quente, apesar do céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2012 às 12:04)

Bom dia pessoal 

A temperatura minima de hoje foi  "fresca" ,cerca de *15,5ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *22,1ºC*,Vento fraco, algumas nuvens.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Ago 2012 às 22:30)

há minutos parece estar a "cair" humidade. uhmm uhmmm, nada registada pelo pluviometro mas sente-se....


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

Boa noite.
Extremos de hoje: *15,5ºC /24,5ºC*

Neste momento, céu muito nublado,vento fraco,_*20,2ºC*_.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2012 às 23:12)

Entretanto começa a chuviscar por aqui.
A temperatura estagnou nos 20ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2012 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha cai um leve chuvisco, em Oeiras estão 22ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2012 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

Madrugada marcada por algum chuvisco, com mínima de *19,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 22,7ºC, humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

Vento de NNO (338º), nos 10,1 km/h, e céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2012 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

A Temperatura minima de hoje  foi de *19,2ºC*.Neste momento sigo com *23,3ºC*, poucas nuvens,vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2012 às 12:09)

Uma noite quente, com mínima de 21,3 ºC.

De momento com 27,5 ºC e céu muito nublado, com vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2012 às 19:51)

Ora boa tarde, desde já quero felicitar-vos por esta nova cara do meteopt.com, que na minha opinião está muito mais organizada e mais acessivél, de seguida peço imensa desculpa por minha grande ausência por motivos pessoais, mas a partir de agora espero vir aqui mais vezes, mas vamos ao que interssa, por aqui na madrugada de hoje ocorreu alguma chuva fraca, que acumulou 2.5mm, que faz um total mensal de 9.3mm, nada mau para este mês, por agora o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de N, a 10km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2012 às 20:34)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ora boa tarde, desde já quero felicitar-vos por esta nova cara do meteopt.com, que na minha opinião está muito mais organizada e mais acessivél, de seguida peço imensa desculpa por minha grande ausência por motivos pessoais, mas a partir de agora espero vir aqui mais vezes, mas vamos ao que interssa, por aqui na madrugada de hoje ocorreu alguma chuva fraca, que acumulou 2.5mm, que faz um total mensal de 9.3mm, nada mau para este mês, por agora o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de N, a 10km/h.





Boas, tive a ver os teus dados no blog,principalmente as temperaturas,brutas amplitudes termicas. A estação esta num vale certo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2012 às 20:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, tive a ver os teus dados no blog,principalmente as temperaturas,brutas amplitudes termicas. A estação esta num vale certo?



Sim o Couço fica quase num vale, dai essas grandes amplitudes térmicas


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2012 às 20:45)

É interessante ter uma estação num sitio desses .

Extremos de hoje: minima _*19,2 ºC*_ / maxima_* 23,4ºC*_

Neste momento,ceu limpo,vento moderado, _*17,8ºC*_. As nuvens desapareceram, regressam minimas mais frescas.


----------



## belem (25 Ago 2012 às 21:33)

Sim, o local da estação do Chasing Thunder parece estar sujeito a inversões térmicas. Ainda que existia alguma correlação ( vale e inversões térmicas) isso está mais relacionado com o tipo de dinâmica térmica local. Portanto, nem todos os vales ou zonas próximas são assim.

Na Arrábida e arredores, por exemplo, isso é bastante notório.
No vale do Côa também.
E decerto haverão tantos outros exemplos.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2012 às 22:13)

Exacto, por exemplo tenho feito medicoes num vale do concelho de Mafra,onde o desnivel das encostas ronda apenas os 60 metros.Do topo para o fundo de vale cheguei a registar diferenças 6/7ºC,incrivel. 



Sigo com 17,2ºC, noite fresca a caminho.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Ago 2012 às 22:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> É interessante ter uma estação num sitio desses .
> 
> Extremos de hoje: _*19,2 ºC*_ /_* 23,4ºC*_
> 
> Neste momento,ceu limpo,vento moderado, _*17,8ºC*_. As nuvens desapareceram, regressam minimas mais frescas.



Desculpa, mas deves ter um erro, penso eu. Dizes que tens 17,8ºC, mas também dizes que nos extremos de hoje a temperatura não baixou dos 19,2ºC, isso não me parece possível.
Por aqui, foi um dia com chuva fraca e chuviscos de madrugada e céu pouco nublado ao longo do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2012 às 22:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Desculpa, mas deves ter um erro, penso eu. Dizes que tens 17,8ºC, mas também dizes que nos extremos de hoje a temperatura não baixou dos 19,2ºC, isso não me parece possível.
> Por aqui, foi um dia com chuva fraca e chuviscos de madrugada e céu pouco nublado ao longo do dia.





Nao ha qualquer erro os extremos foram aqueles como referi... Neste momento a temperatura actual esta mais baixa que a minima da ultima madrugada...nao percebo a dificuldade de compreensao.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nao ha qualquer erro os extremos foram aqueles como referi... Neste momento a temperatura actual esta mais baixa que a minima da ultima madrugada...nao percebo a dificuldade de compreensao.



Bom, uma coisa é mínima da última madrugada e outra coisa é a mínima de hoje. O dia só acaba às 23h59, portanto, supostamente, a mínima de hoje é a temperatura actual.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2012 às 00:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nao ha qualquer erro os extremos foram aqueles como referi... Neste momento a temperatura actual esta mais baixa que a minima da ultima madrugada...nao percebo a dificuldade de compreensao.





A mínima é a temperatura mais baixa registada num dia seja em que hora for.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2012 às 13:48)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada mais fresca, com mínima de *15,7ºC*.

De momento, 22,6ºC, Fractus sobre a Serra, e 57% de humidade.

27,0 km/h de ONO (292º), e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2012 às 23:25)

Em Abrantes 

Máxima 32,2ºC
Minima 14,9ºC

Agora 18,9ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2012 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Mínima 14,9ºC

Agora 21,6ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2012 às 23:06)

Máxima 29,4ºC

Agora 19,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2012 às 12:05)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, parece que vai chover a qualquer momento (antes fosse ).

Clara ausência de vento ao longo da madrugada e manhã e assim praticamente continua.

23,4ºC e 81%.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (28 Ago 2012 às 12:37)

Boas ,aqui por leiria a chuva miudinha que caiu de manha, ja deu para levantar  o pó e molhar a estrada ( ja vi dois toques entre carros hoje)  agora parou


----------



## F_R (28 Ago 2012 às 12:59)

Mínima 17,9ºC

Agora 29,1ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2012 às 13:12)

Este dia por aqui pouco tem de Verão!! mínima 18,8ºC

Agora céu quase encoberto vento fresco de SW muita humidade no ar 81%Hr e temperatura atual 23,4ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2012 às 21:09)

A tarde acabou por ser bastante quente principalmente pela sensação de calor devido a vento nulo e humidade alta!!

Máxima de 28,9ºC com uma sensação de 32ºC

Agora estão 23,0ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Ago 2012 às 22:08)

Alo, cheguei hoje do algarve! um pouco á pressa pra acompanhar o furacão Isaac 

já agora off topic ( quem quiser ver ao vivo os efeitos dos furacão em New Orleans tem aqui uma webcam boa ( http://www.earthcam.com/usa/louisiana/neworleans/bourbonstreet/))


Por aquí 18ºC com a humidade nos 75% vento fraco o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas e médias!


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 22:19)

Rainstorm disse:


> Alo, cheguei hoje do algarve! um pouco á pressa pra acompanhar o furacão Isaac
> 
> já agora off topic ( quem quiser ver ao vivo os efeitos dos furacão em New Orleans tem aqui uma webcam boa ( http://www.earthcam.com/usa/louisiana/neworleans/bourbonstreet/))
> 
> ...



Já estive a ver essa " webcam boa", realmente a imagem é boa, mas só mostra a estrada e as pessoas, se tivesse visibilidade para o céu, como também para o telhado das casas era muito melhor. Esta Webcam só da para ver se esta chover ou não , ver se porventura tem folhas ou galhos no chão como também espiar as pessoas. Há na internet sites melhores como por exemplo este para seguir o radar das nuvens em nova orleães.

Aqui vai o site mais indicado, o teu também é bom: http://www.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen/


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2012 às 23:48)

Boas pessoal.

Sigo com ceu limpo,vento fraco, 17,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2012 às 01:06)

Grande dia de praia ontem (dia 28) dia na costa de Caparica. Apesar do nevoeiro ter persistido até ao inicio da tarde esteve bastante agradável na praia durante a manhã. Durante a tarde o céu foi ficando progressivamente mais limpo e aqueceu bastante. 

Por agora 19.4 em Oeiras


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2012 às 01:47)

Por aqui, está uma noite calma, vento practicamente nulo,ceu limpo,com a temperatura a cair, 16,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2012 às 02:16)

Ainda com 19,0 ºC e 74 % de humidade.

Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2012 às 11:52)

Boas pessoal.

Minima de  _*15,5ºC*_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2012 às 12:44)

De momento com 25,6 ºC e 50 % de humidade.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

Uma tarde mais fresca do que a de ontem.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2012 às 12:59)

Boas

Mínima de 18,1ºc

Agora estão 25,6ºC, 52%Hr, 1021,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2012 às 13:35)

Sigo com *21,7ºC*


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2012 às 15:08)

Mínima 15,7ºC

Agora 27,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2012 às 19:03)

Boas.

Dia pouco quente por aqui,a maxima foi de _*22,6ºC*_.
Neste momento sigo com *19,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2012 às 02:49)

sigo com *16,6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2012 às 03:24)

Forte vendaval por aqui desde as 02h.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2012 às 09:18)

Tá uma nortadona vai lá vai, já tive 71 km/h.

19,7ºC de momento e 79%.


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2012 às 10:06)

Boas

Mínima de 18,5ºC

Tem estado vento moderado com algumas rajadas esta manha a máxima foi de 45,1km/h (9:25)

Temperatura atual 22,3ºC e humidade nos 66% a pressão é de 1023,0hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2012 às 10:46)

Boas

Minima de _*16,2ºC*_

Neste momento sigo com *20,3ºC*, nortada bastante forte,algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2012 às 13:13)

Boa tarde.

Vento em geral moderado a forte, tendo já atingido os *46,4 km/h*.

De momento, 18,4 km/h de NNO (338º), com 22,8ºC e 56% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1023 hPa, e céu limpo, exceptuando alguns Fractus sobre a Serra.

Mínima de *17,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2012 às 13:54)

Continua o vento forte , tempo fresco, *20,5ºC*,


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

Dia de intensa nortada, neste momento média de 42 km/h, rajada máxima até ao momento de 71 km/h.

18,8ºC e 76%.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2012 às 21:21)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *16,5*ºC , a nortada acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2012 às 01:04)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *23,2ºC*.

Por agora, a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, ainda com vento moderado, nos 20,5 km/h, de direcção variável.

18,0ºC e 78% de humidade.

1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2012 às 08:01)

Bom dia.

Minima de* 15,9*ºC.
Neste momento sigo com *18,5*ºC , vento moderado, ceu practicamente limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2012 às 11:55)

O vento do quadrante Este atingiu final e permanentemente a minha localização, cerca das 5:40. 

Depois dos *15,6ºC* registados às 5:44, o dia segue agora quente, com 26,5ºC.

30% de humidade, 24,1 km/h de NE (45º), e alguns Cirrus no céu.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2012 às 12:17)

26,4ºC já, o vento de leste é outra coisa.


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2012 às 13:22)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal alta de 19,4ºC

Agora estão 30,8ºC, 24%Hr, 1020,7hPa e vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2012 às 14:04)

Ambiente esbranquiçado, devido ao fumo do incêndio em Vila Franca.

29,1ºC actuais, com 25% de humidade.

12,2 km/h de NE (45º), e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2012 às 15:00)

Tempo quente em Setúbal com 32,8ºc e apenas 20% de humidade o vento sopra fraco de NE


----------



## lsalvador (31 Ago 2012 às 15:26)

Por Tomar ate ao momento

Máxima de  32.3 °C (15:15 UTC)	
Minima de   10.4 °C (06:47 UTC)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2012 às 16:13)

De momento com 32,3 ºC e vento moderado de NE.

A mínima foi quase tropical.


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2012 às 17:11)

Temperatura atual em Setúbal 34,0ºc e apenas 18%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2012 às 21:34)

Boa noite pessoal 

Dia razoavelmente quente em Alcabideche.
Temperatura maxima: *27,4ºC*
Temperatura actual:*22,2ºC*




Dia bastante quente na zona de Setubal/Arrabida.
Por volta das 17h e 30m, estavam *35ºC* em Azeitão.


----------

